# Discharge from Nipples?



## kcmb0886

Okay, so AF is two and half weeks late. My HPTs have been negative, but I had a blood HCG yesterday and will probably not hear the results until Monday. I've discovered a new symptom that may or may not be related to pregnancy, though. If I squeeze my nipples, discharge comes out. There have been a few other times when I thought I was pregnant and thought to squeeze my nipples for some reason, but was never able to get anything to come out of them those times. So I was particularly shocked when something actually came out of them today. It's a whitish-clear liquid. If I AM pregnant, I'd be about a month along by now, probably. Has anybody else here experienced discharge from their nipples as an early sign of pregnancy? The girls don't hurt yet, but then I hear that's something that most commonly begins to happen at a month and a half gestation.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

If you are 2 weeks late you'd be 6 weeks, right? Some do experience discharge at that time. That's a good symptom but definitely not solid. I hope you get your results in soon!


----------



## taylorxx

I had that happe the cycle that was 62 days.. I think it was from a hormonal imbalance. IDK though.. xx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

taylorxx said:


> I had that happe the cycle that was 62 days.. I think it was from a hormonal imbalance. IDK though.. xx

Yea, it could be a hormonal imbalance. I forget the name of it but it's a gland or something that produces milk.


----------



## jo14

I had it early with my 2nd pregancy and was still \BF with my 3rd so obviously still had it then LOL but dont rule it out as a sign as with my 2nd it happened really early


----------



## kcmb0886

It could be a hormonal imbalance with pro-lactin, but I'm really hoping it isn't. Lol. I've had dizzy spells this past week and frequent urination, too. Of course, I really want to become pregnant to an extent that I could easily convince myself that I'm having symptoms when I don't, including extreme gassiness, which I think would be the easiest symptom for me to imagine. My lower abdomen has also felt exactly like it always does right before AF on and off for a week, and I keep expecting that witch to show up everyday, and then it doesn't happen.

I had a friend who took an HPT when her AF was late and got a BFN. Then a few weeks later, her Mom noticed her symptoms of pregnancy, which resulted in my friend taking another BFN HPT. Finally, she went to her doctor, took another test, and it came back BFP. And by that time, she was two months along. So even though a BFN is disheartening, it doesn't completely diminish my hope.


----------



## amommy

Yes high prolactin levels can hinder people from getting pregnant, and staying pregnant!


----------



## kcmb0886

If I do have a hormonal imbalance with elevated prolactin levels, what are some other symptoms that would go along with it? This really is the first time I've ever experienced this in twelve years of cycles. My cycles are all extremely predictable with variations of four days at the very most and have only strayed during the first two cycles coming off of the Pill back in January.


----------



## taylorxx

High prolactin can cause you not to ovulate, and not have periods. Also says loss of sexual desire may happen and sore breasts.


----------



## kcmb0886

I do ovulate and have regular periods. I've confirmed ovulation with the predictor kits, so there's no doubt about it. And my sexual desire is definitely not lacking in any way, shape, or form.

After reading that elevated prolactin levels could be a sign of PCOS, I was a little worried, but I don't have any of the other symptoms of PCOS. 

I guess I'll find out Monday if I should be concerned, though.

Much luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## taylorxx

You can have high prolactin randomly though, that's what happened to me and I had a 62 day cycle. I ovulated that month too, it was just super late. You should go get a blood test run for pregnancy, prolactin and other hormones. Leaking breasts are NOT normal unless it's during pregnancy.


----------



## kcmb0886

Well, I mean...they aren't exactly leaking. I have to massage them to get it to come out, but even so, I've tried to massage them on a whim before when I thought I was pregnant (I don't know why the thought actually ever occurred to me) and nothing ever came out. I've read in a few other places that it can happen as early as three to four weeks of gestation for some women. It doesn't gush out either, or anything like that. It's just a few good droplets.


----------



## Hooblet

I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma about 10 years ago, which is a benign (non-cancerous) tumour on the pituitary gland. It means I produce way too much pro-lactin, and one of the symptoms was that I started to produce breast milk. My periods also stopped, and I had bad headaches. They treat it with weekly medication, which I'll have to take forever, which reduces the size of the tumour and decreases the pro-lactin.

If I'm not taking Cabergoline then I physically can't get pregnant due to the hormone imbalance, but if I take it regularly I can, I'd just have to stop taking it as soon as I found out I was pregnant. 

It's not a huge problem, just needs a bit of managing - but the docs are v. good at this sort of thing, so I wouldn't worry too much! As long as you're still having periods that's a good sign, I'd say.

Good luck!!


----------



## Humhumhum

Ohhh I've been experiencing the exact same thing, along with a rather large handful of other 'symptoms'...it's good to hear someone else has as well! Ive never had it before either, and dont have soreness..so I'm thinking it's not prolactin related?hmm either way good luck tomorrow hun:D


----------



## geckorachel

hey! I have been experiencing this too! I had a MC on 10th July at about 5 weeks (I think). I started to "lactate" a few weeks before this too, was totally shocked. It hasn't gone away since but I think I may now be pregnant again. Mine also don't leak but they are white on the ends and hurt a bit sometimes unless I massage them and release the pressure as it were. I do hope it is a positive sign. xxxxxx


----------



## MsLesley

I agree with the other ladies...its not a sign in early pregnancy. i told my gyn about this and the first thing that came to his mind was tumor. so..if this is happening with you..i would notify your doctor and get a homone test done. i hope all is well =o)


----------



## babyblog

I discovered that once, and thought i may be pregnant but sadly i wasn't. I hope you are pregnant, but i don't think it is a sign of pregnancy, it is too early-sorry x


----------



## kcmb0886

I'm thankful for everybody's input on this forum. As sucky as the possibility of a prolactinoma is, it makes a LOT of sense.

In the past two weeks, I've started to have five to ten second bouts of double vision. I haven't experienced them since I was on the Nuvaring two years ago - and even then it would only happen during the third week of each cycle. This time it's happened about three times in the span of a week, and occasionally "threatens" to happen but doesn't. My blood HCG did come back negative as expected, and in typical fashion, my ob/gyn's office had no interest in following up to find out why any of this is going on. I would have thought that they at least would have given me a "well, if your period doesn't start by this date, give us a call." The clinical staff who gave me my result even giggled after she told me it was negative. Very insensitive.

My PCP is much nicer, though, and she agrees a prolactinoma is a good possibility, so she did bloodwork for it. I also realized that I probably ovulated a LOT later in my cycle, as my temperature only just spiked last weekend, so she ordered another blood HCG JUST in case, since they can't be reliable until ten days after conception. But I'm not getting my hopes up at all on that front, as a prolactinoma seems so much more likely.


----------



## magrace

Mine still leak... they have since i breastfed over 3 years ago..:haha:


----------



## kcmb0886

marlamegs said:


> Mine still leak... they have since i breastfed over 3 years ago..:haha:

I've read that that's pretty common after a first pregnancy. They could end up still leaking years from now!


----------



## magrace

kcmb0886 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> Mine still leak... they have since i breastfed over 3 years ago..:haha:
> 
> I've read that that's pretty common after a first pregnancy. They could end up still leaking years from now!Click to expand...

Doesnt really bother me! lol it kinda makes the boobs full :)


----------



## magrace

the left one started shooting stuff again this month!! pretty impresive hey!! DH was not to impressed:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kcmb0886

Lol...if only my girls felt like that. Heck...I have a difficult time filling out a 32A:-( so if anything good comes out of producing too much prolactin, maybe they'll get bigger (until I get treated, that is)?


----------



## magrace

i have "nursed" 32DD


----------



## kcmb0886

The results came back from my prolactin bloodwork. It was completely normal. And I'm not able to express anything from my nipples anymore. Maybe I just wanted to be pregnant so badly that my body started preparing itself to be pregnant by lactating? It didn't make my boobs hurt or anything like that. And...AF is here. So I'm officially out of the TWW, BUT can officially join the TTC community, as my ovulation day SHOULD hopefully be either the last week of August or the first week of September, and my husband is agreeing to give it a go!

For those of us who were found by the witch this month, hopefully next month will bring us all baby dust instead


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I'm sorry you got AF. But at least now you know you're okay and don't have prolactin. My brothers ex GF had this happen to her once before. She wasn't pregnant. Maybe it happens from time to time and not all of us even know it? I don't know. Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## taylorxx

kcmb0886 said:


> The results came back from my prolactin bloodwork. It was completely normal. And I'm not able to express anything from my nipples anymore. Maybe I just wanted to be pregnant so badly that my body started preparing itself to be pregnant by lactating? It didn't make my boobs hurt or anything like that. And...AF is here. So I'm officially out of the TWW, BUT can officially join the TTC community, as my ovulation day SHOULD hopefully be either the last week of August or the first week of September, and my husband is agreeing to give it a go!
> 
> For those of us who were found by the witch this month, hopefully next month will bring us all baby dust instead

Sorry to hear AF got you, but glad to hear your results were normal. If you want to figure out when you ovulate I recommend charting BBT and using OPKs. Then you'll know when you ovulate for sure (well only if you chart) Good luck hun :hugs:xx


----------

